# Old Skull mask paint work



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

This is a new paint job on an latex mask that I've done multiple "looks" on. Thanks for checking it out.

This is the blank pulled out of the mold, trimmed up and ready to paint.









I based it out with PAX (Acrylic paint and Prosaide mix).









I used a textured sponge to ad random breakup and to hit the highlights. This is also PAX. 









Added white PAX to the teeth.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Here it is with a finished paint job. For the rest of the details I used Fw inks and skin Illustrators. It's mostly air brushed with some amount of hand painting. I wanted a really old look, kind of National Geographic kind of thing.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks amazing! Great job on the paint. Really does look "National Geographic."


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well done, undead! He looks fantastic.

Are the teeth as bright "in person" as they appear to be in the photos?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Excellent! I'm just about to do some painting (on foam latex) myself. Where do you get your pros aid and paint?


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks all. 
RB- no, actually the whole paint job is a little different in person. I had a hard time getting decent pics of this for some reason. Guess I need to build a lightbox. 
MC- I get my paint from any art store, but the prosaide I but mostly from a local makeup film supply store. You can order it online from Namies, Burmans, Frends, ADM Tronics......Any fx store should carry it. What are you painting in foam?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks! I'll have to poke around...
I'm going to be painting my Frankenstein foam latex skin for a 3-axis skull (http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15540). I should be pouring the foam early next week.

You mentioned you had done some other paint jobs on this sculpt. Can we see them?


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11378&highlight=skull+masks
I checked out your progress on your frank thread, cool work MC! Dubba is giving you great advice too. I have a frank in progress too. I'll see if I can find the thread and post it here for you.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

I ended up resculpting my Frank and the thread here is not really relevant any more. This is a link to my Deviant art page with updated pics if your interested. There are way more skulls there too and a bunch of my other crap as well. Your further ahead than I am, he is still sitting on my work station gathering dust at this point. I will mold him DAMN IT! Keep us updated on your animatronic Frank, I'd like to see how he turns out.

http://nomad-11.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh yeah! I remember seeing your Frank in my lurking days! 

Everything looks gorgeous! What clay do you sculpt in?


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

He is done in Klean Klay, but I work in Water clay, WED, Sculpey, Chavent. It depend on the job and the specifics. I used KK for Frank because he is so massive (for speed) 50 pounds so far and that's not including the core! and I knew he would be sitting around for awhile and didn't want him drying out like water clay. What are you using?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice skull UDVM! Love your painting style!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I used Van Aken for Frankie, but it was really soft (just as easy to bump out of shape as to sculpt). I'm definitely going to use something else next time.
Klean Klay appears to be very effective, by the looks if things (though, I expect a good sculptor like yourself can make any clay work). I think I need a non-drying clay like that b/c I never know how much time I'll spend on a sculpt. What's your favorite in that category (assuming you were doing a project like mine)?


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

LOL Thanks Dave!

Yeah I can't stand the Van Aken stuff. Seems like every art store carries it though. It's hard for me to fully recommend a clay for you as it really comes down to personal preference I know some sculptors that LOVE super hard clay and I can't stand it. KK and Chavant come in 3 different grades soft med and hard I would try one of those. My preference is the soft or med depending on the size of the piece armature and temp of the place your working in. On the fx lab in the sculpting section I started a thread on people's personal picks for clay, that might help you narrow it down or expose you to some other types as well.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome paint job ... WOW!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Monkey, I think I'll hunt down some Chavant NSP


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

hey voodoo, great post. Just in case everyone doesn't know, you can use these technique with other paints to get the same effects when painting your skulls.

I had a quick question or two. I see you said you used latex paints and prosaide, is the latex paint some fx paint, or just household latex paint?

I have been using tube acrylics and prosaide to paint my latex mask and props. it looks good and seems durable, do you know if there is anything about this technique that might turn against me?


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks again all.
DC- You caught a mistake I posted, thank you for asking about the "latex" paint I meant acrylics and have corrected the initial post. The brand I like is Liquitex. 
This technique is very durable, but can sometimes bond to itself if your prop has two surfaces with the pax touching each other over time or repeated rubbings.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

cool i thought i might be missing out on something with latex paint, glad to know i was doing it right. I clear and powder the paint when I am done, but I did have two surfaces touch, and they never came back apart!

Never let surfaces with fresh latex or prosaide touch until you have sealed it, or it sticks like nobody business.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

that thing looks amazing!


----------

